

Docker Service Discovery Using Etcd and Haproxy - jaswilder
http://jasonwilder.com/blog/2014/07/15/docker-service-discovery/

======
fideloper
Really neat! There's not enough posts going into this depth of configuring
Docker contains for a HA setup.

